# horses



## marshmellowman

Would having a horse be a good investment for preparedness?


----------



## ldmaster

Nope. Not unless you're already good at animal husbandry. A typical horse will eat between 20 and 50 lbs of feed a day, depending on protein content and the like. A working horse can eat much more. It's not a problem is you already grow enough pasturage for some, but then you have the problem of vet bills (huge) and regular hoof trimming, worming, shots, etc... A riding horse is not necessarily a horse that will pull a plow, given the nature of what things we'll need to grow for food - human power is much more economical. Not to mention the tack you'll need to work a horse. 

OTOH, you can see distances on horseback that a man afoot cannot. You're up about 9 feet off the ground if you're patrolling open areas, so someone in the grass will THINK they're concealed, but you'll see them easily - of course, if you can see them - the reverse is also true. 

Old-time cowboys typically used a string of horses for their work, one just couldn't hold up. They were also adroit at training them, vetting them - and sometimes putting them down. Horse drawn farming equipment is out there, but rare. Then let's remember that being a fair blacksmith is usefull too, horse-draw equipment is heavy on iron and steel, and fabrication of new parts is a necessity. I do own a horse, but also realize that I'll have to learn multiple disciplines to be able to use on in a grid-down situation. Let's not forget that a horse is about a 1200lb piece of moveable meat - lure it along with some grain, and you can feed a family for a long time on the meat you harvest from the stolen animal. They're extremely delicate in some ways, if you DO look to get a horse, you really REALLY want to select one based on it's low-maintenance, genetics plays a role in how hard it's hooves are, how prone it is to typical diseases, it's general docility, etc. I do think that someday it would be fun to own a cold-blood horse, Shire, etc... I don't think I'll be shoeing them often, when a 1600lb horse lifts it's hoof for you, they typically expect you to shoulder the load!

If transport and speed were the issue, I'd say a good solid coaster-brake equipped bicycle is a much better idea.


----------



## dunappy

NOPE not at all. The horse market is seriously more depressed then the housing market. Don't plan on making any money at all off a horse. Plan on loosing money on horses.

That said, I have 6 of my own and I'm not giving them up, but I'm a horse addict and I can't give up most of them even If I tried.



marshmellowman said:


> Would having a horse be a good investment for preparedness?


----------



## blutmenke

How often would you have to go find water if you tried to use a horse as transportation?


----------



## Akonnon

Yeah I wouldn't see a horse being one of the animals needed. A horse is more of a pet to have around for just taking care of or riding.


----------



## dilligaf

as all the others have said nope...
Much better would be a mule but even then for many it wouldnt be ideal..

on top of all the other reasons mentioned
large animals eat alot as well as drink alot and need large amounts of pasture space per head.
Unless you know how to handle a big beast before hand , SHTF is not the time to be learning such things.They are dangerous animals n not something to simply think you can handle, raise and train to work as a work animal in a day or with no experience. Even with experience they can still put a hurtin on you. 

Horses are pretty grumpy, crotchety buggers with rotten attitudes as a whole.


----------



## Tim

Actually there are folks who are using horses in their farming and swear by it. 
Take a look at this site Small Farmer's Journal - Draft Horse Farming


----------



## dunappy

A WELL conditioned horse can travel as much as 100 miles per day, But the vast majority of horses can only travel 15-30 miles per day depending on if you are pulling a cart or riding. You will need water ever 5-10 miles on average unless it is extra hot, humid or working extra hard and then you will need water sooner. Additionally you need a minimum of 10-15 gallons of water per day per horse at rest.


----------



## Tim

Dunappy,
I don't don't know beans about horses, but I ran across the SFJ in the library and thought I'd pass it on. I guess if you had a clean river or a big pond/lake it water would not be a problem. With horses you have no worrys about gas or electicity at least.


----------



## dunappy

No you wouldn't have a worry about gas or electricity, but you have a worry about appropriate feed and water ( especially in the winter) and you have to worry about fencing, and vaccinations and certain diseases and training the horse and tons of other stuff.

I have horse and I've had them most of my life so I know the rules. but I don't recommend horses for any newbies especially at the moment. The horse market is EXTREMELY depressed and horses are basically not a good investment. The costs associated with keeping horses are enormous. IN general I spend nearly $10,000 a YEAR for the feed, up keep and veterinary care of 6 horses.



Tim said:


> Dunappy,
> I don't don't know beans about horses, but I ran across the SFJ in the library and thought I'd pass it on. I guess if you had a clean river or a big pond/lake it water would not be a problem. With horses you have no worrys about gas or electicity at least.


----------



## Tim

I think for some folks lucky enough to have a retreat/farm it might make sense to have a few horses, if you had good wells and capacity to grow enough feed. If we have a total meltdown of society, you could still have your horses. Buy now, while the markets is depressed


----------



## Homestead Gal

I have to agree horses are a lot of expense. We had 3 and as they have died we have not replaced them. My old gelding is 19 and I have to treat him with joint supplements to keep him sound. He and I have ridden thousand of miles together over the years up and down the Blue Ridge Mountains. I won't part with him because he is so well broke, I can hitch him up and drive him and he is safe with children. You just can't find well trained horses like him anymore.

It's true that your visibility is greater on horseback. The problem is others can see you as well also. If you are trying to maintain a low profile, you won't do it on a horse. 

I also agree that the best utility animal is a mule. They are smart, have naturally good feet and very surefooted on uneven ground. A mule won't overeat or drink and will forage on whatever is available. They can also jump a fence like a deer. Many raccoon and bear hunters ride mules that are trained to jump over a blanket placed over a fence. 

The flip side is you can't make a mule do anything it doesn't want to. Only knowledgeable horsemen should attempt to keep a mule. In a battle of wills, the mule will win nearly every time.

I'd say the greatest advantage to keeping a horse or mule would be in hunting game. If you pay attention, your horses behavior will tell you when they see, scent or hear something different. All you have to do is focus on the view from between their ears. 

I have ridden on trails where deer were standing less then 50 feet from me. Even if we flushed them out, they don't run far because they hear the footfall of an animal not a man. Since horses normally have human scent on/around them, the deer are not highly alarmed. As long as you are quiet, they won't run away. 

My horse is used to gunfire so, shooting while mounted is not a problem. I supposed the safest method (and most quiet) would be to use a crossbow. Had I been hunting, it would have been a perfect shot. You can bleed out the deer and sling it across your horse to pack it out. 

I'd suggest you get a bicycle and several pairs of good hiking shoes. In times like these, it will be a lot less expensive.


----------



## nefaeria

Hi everyone,

A newbie here. While I agree with most that horses maybe a risky investment, I think that they certainly be a good one, depending on your situation.

I don't have any horses, but do have a background with horses (pleasure). Personally, I see them playing a vital role in post-pertroleum agriculture, along with human power, and human-scale tools.

If I may, I would probably choose a breed like the Cheval Canadien (Canadian Horse). For more info on these breed, here are two pretty good sites:

Canadian Horse Heritage and Preservation Society (CHHAPS)

Société des Éleveurs de Chevaux Canadiens • Canadian Horse Breeders Association

Laurel


----------



## Homestead Gal

I was reading over all the posts and realized one important item that both horses and cattle provide...manure!

It makes great fertilizer (when composted) and if spread out to dry makes very good fire starter. One horse or cow can pretty much produce all you want for either use. You just have to collect it and work it up according to how you want to use it.


----------



## jeffy_ssd

I dont think horses are that expensive. It may just be my perspective though. We have a total of three and each goes throught a 50 pound bag of feed a week right now, less in summer when the pastures are lush. We use them for everything from pleasure horses to hopefully in a another year or so to harness / plow horses. We have also worked with them to make them into pack animals. Our philosophy is that they are the ultimate 4X4. I can take my horse into places that a wheeled vehicle could never go, and unlike a 4 wheeler do not let everyone in a 2 mile radius know where I am. My only expense is a $75 farrier bill every 2 months $200 in hay for the winter and the costs of wormer. 
At this point my dogs are more of an expense than my horses.


----------



## UncleJoe

jeffy_ssd said:


> I dont think horses are that expensive.


I agree. We have 4 horses, 2 mules, and 2 donkey's. We spend about $250 a month for feed and another $300 a month in winter for hay. The horses and donkey's can all be ridden or packed with supplies if necessary. We've only had the mules for about 6 months and they are just now getting accustomed to their new surroundings. They are already trained to drive and in June we are having them measured for collars and harnesses. In the event that oil becomes too expensive, they will be used for plowing and/or pulling a cart.
I absolutely agree with some previous posts though. *Don't* just run out and buy a horse because they are cheap right now. They can be very dangerous. If a 1000lb animal steps on your foot accidentally at feeding time, you remember it for a loooong time ( been there ). Also, they are a social animal. Like goats, they want companionship. One bored horse will keep himself amused in all kinds of destructive ways.
If you are going to get a horse, get 2 and be prepared to spend a *lot *of time with them.


----------



## snuff

I have had horses most of my life. I'm sure my life would be empty without one. I lost my packhorse to colic last week and it still hurts a little. My old mare(my baby) is 25 years old so she doesn't get rode much and my riding horse is so tall I have to use the tailgate or a stump to get on him. It used to be easy to hop on but I guess I'm getting old. I have learned how to trim and I have put shoes on a few times, just in case there was not enough money to hire a farrier. The price of hay was sky high last year and I don't think hay will drop very much this year. Also I live in a somewhat isolated area, it is 9mi. to the closest store and I always thought a packhorse would be handy in tough times. So I will probably start looking for a replacement soon, maybe a mule this time. A mule would feel right at home with the wifes miniature donkey.


----------



## fobhomestead

*I think a horse is a good investment*



marshmellowman said:


> Would having a horse be a good investment for preparedness?


I do like horses and enjoy riding, but to add a horse to my homestead I really had to weigh out the pros and cons. It is nice to have my "pretty" horse (finally), but the reality behind my choice of a TWH is that they were bred for long distance riding as well as working the farm. Really. The show thing is a result of their natural disposition. I wanted a horse because of the soil. We need fertilizer where we live and I will have a mixture of horse, goat, and chicken along with other straw, leaves, etc. I can use the horse manure to make logs (once the ashes are burned, we really do not need to put anything else into the ground- the burning creates a natural balance in Ph) in the summer (to burn during the winter) and in the winter I can compost for use in the early spring. We have thousands on acres to hunt and (IMHO) it would be easier to find game on a horse than blast through the terrain on a snow mobile or atv. We live in an area where free ranging is allowed, and I am sure my neighbors wouldn't mind my horses grazing their fields (after harvest). Its free compost for them too. Horses can be used to till, pack, ride, etc. and we dont have to go to the gas station to fill them up. If you have room to grow your own hay, that is a bonus! If you are also growing wheat and oat fields, it cant get any better. Work with your neighbors for bartering... my neighbor has a huge field for growing (10 acres) and the kids and I can certainly help if they will let us. Our horses can be secure in our 2.8 acres, and used to help with the field work for the greater good. We are moving to a place that only has 4-5 of us living there, so our situation may be different. If it makes sense and the benefits are greater than the drawbacks, then go for it.


----------



## horseman09

fob, I can't think of a better prepper horse than a good, bullet-proof TWH. If ya wanna put the miles on to go to town, why shake your teeth out with a quarter horse (on a general horse forum I'd get death threats from QH onwers for posting this) when you can put miles behind you with a smooth gaited horse. If your TWH has a good head, you can do light plowing and other implement work with a little training. 

As other posters have stated, they do eat, but if winter forage is not a problem, a horse -- 2 are better -- makes a great prepper resource.


----------



## *Andi

I love my horses! They work our small farm ... pull firewood, work the garden and so much more. 

I have 3 horses and 2 ponies ... I would NOT give them up for anthing... they do need feed but heck... so does the lawn mower!!! (If you want to look at it that way )

A lot of folks look at a horse as something "pretty" ((which they can be)) ... but if you "WORK" that horse/pony they become more than something to look at and ride 'once in a while'.

If you are looking for something to work ... I say a pony ... but that is just me a "WORK" pony is great to have around the farm/homestead.


----------



## fobhomestead

*My new horse*

What do you guys think of her? I am new to owning horses....

((I am trying to post a picture, but I guess it is not working))

here is the link

FOB Animals - *fobhomestead.com


----------



## fobhomestead

Oops... guess it did work!! I posted one more of her in my gallery.... feel free to look


----------



## *Andi

WOW!

She has the look ... or as my son said spooky!!!!!!!! 

Like I said before... I love horses!

very nice!:congrat:


----------



## gds

marshmellow, NO! As was stated in many of the previous posts, they are high maintenance. Don't waste your resources on horses. 
If I remember my history correctly, there were several Indian tribes,( the Apache stands out) that preferred horse meat. So maybe as a food source, but I think there are many other critters that have a higher transfer ratio then horses.


----------



## Concretin

*Not for everyone*

If you are considering "getting into" horses as a prep, you will probably want to reconsider that option. Many preppers are not part of what my mother used teasingly tell me I was part of-the Horsey Set. They are a sizable investment-trailer, vehicle to pull it, vet bills, time, etc.

OTOH, I've had various horses over the last 3+ decades. I have the trailer and truck to pull it; the vet and farrier bills are something I budget for; the time is relaxing (mostly, lol, the Horsey Set knows what I mean); tack requires maintenance, etc.

I am probably at that age where I need to start riding a gaited horse, but I love my Arabian gelding and my Paint mare too much to turn loose of either one of them. And we know each other real well after years of being around each other.

So they are an integral part of my SHTF plan, just like my dogs. For horses to be a viable option for you, you should be well into ownership by now. It's not something you can just learn overnight. Like anything else there is a steep learning curve (e.g. gardens, chickens, goats, dairy cattle, etc.).

All that being said, you have to decide if becoming part of the horsey set is for you. Try taking riding lessons and see if you are comfortable around a horse. Believe me anything you feel is transmitted directly to the horse's brain via the reins or lead rope. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Concretin

Me and Z (my Arabian) at Cherokee Ranch in CO.


----------



## fobhomestead

Concretin said:


> All that being said, you have to decide if becoming part of the horsey set is for you. Try taking riding lessons and see if you are comfortable around a horse. Believe me anything you feel is transmitted directly to the horse's brain via the reins or lead rope. Good luck on your decision.


I agree with you, wholeheartedly. It is not something to "get into", especially as a "prepping" item. I grew up on Arabians and QH's so that is my background. This will be the first TWH I own (actually the first one I own as an adult, without my mother), and from what people tell me it may be "boring" (compared to my Arabian background). I am ok with that tho- I have a bad back from my service time and want to be realistic. I know that if I get arabians, I would stay with them from this point forward. I am just planning ahead. I have always been a "horsey person", I just havent had the opportunity to own them as an adult yet. I would NEVER commit to owning a horse without first having a trusted mentor that I can learn from (which I do). Even though I havent owned, I have ridden throughout my childhood and adult life and I am a competent rider (even with those stubborn and hotheaded, but oh so funny, arabians). 
As far as planning for my horses in relation to my homestead and prepping plans, I think i am more of the type of person that will plan my prepping around my horses, than the other way around!! Right down to the acres needed for my own hay, extra for sowing, etc etc.  I just cannot imagine NOT having my horses now that I finally have the property to do so. It sure beats the years and years of finding acceptable rental stables to ride at!! After years and years of working my Arse off in the corporate and governemnt world, why WOULDN'T I finally get my horses now that I am able to? :scratch

Yeah, that would be my advice tho... IF you decide to get into horses (even if you re like me and have ridden but never owned) make sure you have a mentor that can teach you the realities of owning horses. I know a lot about horses, but when it comes to OWNING, I am ignorant. For my horses sake, I feel it is only appropriate to the care of my horses that I do not "go it alone". Some of the worst abuse cases I have seen is from people just like me- except they dont have the sense to ask for help nor do they think they need it! Riding all of my life, and helping my "mommy" with our horses when I was a child, does NOT mean I know how to own a horse myself!! 
OTOH, if you are like me and will be 100% homesteading (no outside job), then commiting to owning and caring for horses will probably be natural. The "high maintenance" aspect is kind of null and void- I will be there 24/7 with my horse, feeding 3 times a day, riding, etc.


----------



## fobhomestead

Concretin said:


> View attachment 763
> 
> 
> Me and Z (my Arabian) at Cherokee Ranch in CO.


He is awesome! lol... love that pissy, ears-back look of "you want me to stand still for THIS??"


----------



## JeepHammer

Where's the CLUTCH? 

How often do you have to change plugs? 

The only thing I know about horses is,
They have four legs, they give milk, they have horns... :surrender:

We rent stalls (boarding) to horse owners, and they are the TOUGHEST BUNCH to get out here to feed, clean stalls, ect.
And they are ALWAYS behind on rent!

Don't know if that epidemic, or I just got a bunch of people that shouldn't own animals...

Isn't a month goes buy I don't have to call the vet since I can't reach the owners when one gets sick...


----------



## hardrock

A beautiful horse! I grew up with horses, and actually worked on a ranch off a string of horses. (late 50's)

If you are a cowboy, go for it. If not, don't. Horses are unbeliveably strong and can hurt you accidently. I was leading a horse with my 12 yo. daughter on board and the horse stumbled, my daughter went forward a little, the horse threw his head up and broke her jaw. 

Horses are ok for cowboys.


----------



## fobhomestead

JeepHammer said:


> Where's the CLUTCH?
> 
> How often do you have to change plugs?
> 
> The only thing I know about horses is,
> They have four legs, they give milk, they have horns... :surrender:
> 
> We rent stalls (boarding) to horse owners, and they are the TOUGHEST BUNCH to get out here to feed, clean stalls, ect.
> And they are ALWAYS behind on rent!
> 
> Don't know if that epidemic, or I just got a bunch of people that shouldn't own animals...
> 
> Isn't a month goes buy I don't have to call the vet since I can't reach the owners when one gets sick...


lol... just dont try looking under the hood, okay??  That is exactly what I cannot stand about boarding... that is why I never "owned" before. I never had the land... sure I could have bought and boarded but the reality is "outta sight, outta mind". The realities of owning are lost on those who have never owned before and are just boarding.
(P.s. Horses dont have horns). lol


----------



## Diego2112

For :shtf:, better a bike or something that dont eat. Horses are ALOT of work (as has been PREVIOUSLY stated), and ALOT of time. Plus, you need ALOT of land (the postagestampsize plot just WONT cut it!)!

Now, I dont know a WHOLE lot about horses, but I DO miss my arabian back in Jordan...  Jahis was an AMAZING jumper! A bit wild, but still, BEST horse ever! And ANY horse beats the HELL out of a camel! 

... And I'll take an arabian over a QH ANY day of the week! eep:


----------



## gds

Horses are for eating. If you read the following info to the end you will see that horses are not an efficient critter to keep around for the prepper. Time,money, resources, conversion of resources into something useful.

History

In the late Paleolithic (Magdalenian Era), wild horses formed an important source of food. In many parts of Europe, the consumption of horse meat continued throughout the Middle Ages until modern times, despite a Papal ban of horse meat in 732. Horse meat was also eaten as part of Germanic pagan religious ceremonies in northern Europe, particularly ceremonies associated with the worship of Odin.

Domesticated horses and cattle did not exist in the Americas until the Age of Discovery, and the Conquistadors owed much of their success to their war horses. The Europeans' horses became feral, and were hunted by the indigenous Pehuenche people of what is now Chile and Argentina.[4] At first they hunted horses as they did other game, but later they began to raise them for meat and transport. The meat was, and still is, preserved by being sun-dried in the high Andes into a product known as charqui.

France dates its taste for horse meat to the Revolution. With the fall of the aristocracy, its auxiliaries had to find new means of subsistence. Just as hairdressers and tailors set themselves up to serve commoners, the horses maintained by aristocracy as a sign of prestige ended up alleviating the hunger of lower classes.[5] It was during the Napoleonic campaigns when the surgeon-in-chief of Napoleon's Grand Army, Baron Dominique-Jean Larrey, advised the starving troops to eat the meat of horses. At the siege of Alexandria, the meat of young Arab horses relieved an epidemic of scurvy. At the battle of Eylau in 1807, Larrey served horse as soup and bœuf à la mode. In Aspern-Essling (1809), cut from the supply lines, the cavalry used the horses' breastplates as cooking pots and gunpowder as seasoning, and thus founded a tradition.[6][7]
Hunger during World War II lead to horses being eaten

Horse meat gained widespread acceptance in French cuisine during the later years of the Second French Empire. The high cost of living in Paris prevented many working-class citizens from buying meat such as pork or beef, so in 1866 the French government legalized the eating of horse meat and the first butcher's shop specializing in horse meat opened in eastern Paris, providing quality meat at lower prices.[8] During the Siege of 1870-71, horse meat was eaten by anyone who could afford it, partly because of a shortage of fresh meat in the blockaded city, and also because horses were eating grain which was needed by the human populace. Many Parisians gained a taste for horse meat during the siege, and after the war ended, horse meat remained popular. Likewise, in other places and times of siege or starvation, horses are viewed as a food source of last resort.

Despite the general Anglophone taboo, horse and donkey meat was eaten in Britain, especially in Yorkshire, until the 1930s,[9] and in times of post-war food shortage surged in popularity in the United States[10] and was considered for use in hospitals.[11] A 2007 Time magazine article about horse meat brought in from Canada to the United States characterized the meat as sweet, rich, superlean, oddly soft meat, and closer to beef than venison.[12]
[edit] Taboo
[edit] Attitude of various cultures

Horse is commonly eaten in many countries in Europe and Asia.[13] It is a taboo food in English-speaking countries such as the United Kingdom, Ireland, the US, English Canada and in Australia; it is also taboo amongst the Romani people and in Brazil and India. Horse meat is not generally eaten in Spain, although the country exports horses both "on the hoof and on the hook" (i.e., live animals and slaughtered meat) for the French and Italian market; however, horse meat is consumed in some Latin American countries such as Mexico. It is illegal in some countries. In Tonga horse meat is eaten nationally, and Tongan emigrees living in Utah have retained the taste for it, claiming Christian missionaries originally introduced it to them.[14]

In many Muslim countries today, horse meat is considered makruh, meaning it is not forbidden, but strongly discouraged. One reason given for its prohibition is the need for horses in military and other uses, and as such, considering the decline in use of horses for such purposes, some consider its consumption permissible. Horse meat is eaten in some Muslim Central Asian countries with a tradition of nomadic pastoralism, e.g., Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan and Turkmenistan. In other majority-Muslim countries there have been many instances, especially wars and famine, when horses were slaughtered and eaten.[citation needed] In the past, horse has been eaten by Persians, Turks, some hanafi Egyptians, and Tatars; but it has never been eaten in the Maghreb.[15]

Horse meat is forbidden by Jewish dietary laws because horses do not have cloven hooves and they are not ruminants. It has been suggested that this holds a practical purpose as horses were used as a means of transportation and did work, although this is doubtful due to the lack of the horse collar at the time of the formation of these laws.

In the eighth century, Popes Gregory III and Zachary instructed Saint Boniface, missionary to the Germans, to forbid the eating of horse meat to those he converted, due to its association with Germanic pagan ceremonies.[16][17] The people of Iceland allegedly expressed reluctance to embrace Christianity for some time, largely over the issue of giving up horse meat.[18] In the end, the eating of horse meat was a concession granted in perpetuity when the pagan Norse Icelanders eventually adopted Christianity en masse in the year 1000 (although, in fact, the Church reversed its position soon afterwards). Horse meat is now currently consumed in Iceland and many horses are raised for this purpose. The culturally close people of Sweden still have an ambivalent attitude to horse meat, said to stem from this time.

Henry Mayhew describes the difference in the acceptability and use of the horse carcass in London and Paris in London Labour and the London Poor(1851).[19] Horse meat was rejected by the British, but continued to be eaten in other European countries such as France and Germany, where knackers often sold horse carcasses underhand despite the Papal ban. Even the hunting of wild horses for meat continued in the area of Westphalia. Londoners also suspected that horse meat was finding its way into sausages, and that offal sold as that of oxen was in fact equine. About 1000 horses were slaughtered a week.
[edit] Reasons for the taboo

In some countries the effects of this prohibition by the Roman Catholic Church have lingered, and horse meat prejudices have progressed from taboos, to avoidance, to abhorrence.[18] In other parts of the world, horse meat has the stigma of being something poor people eat and is seen as a cheap substitute for other meats, such as pork and beef.

According to the anthropologist Marvin Harris[5] some cultures class horse meat as taboo because the horse converts grass into meat less efficiently than ruminants. When breeding cattle for meat, a cow or a sheep will produce more meat than a horse if fed with the same amount of grass.


----------



## Concretin

It comes down to this: either you are a horse enthusiast or not. If you are not, so be it. I am a horse owner and have had horses for many years. It is easier and more cost effective for me to board mine here in PRK. They are not outta sight and outta mind. I see them and groom them every day and ride a couple of times a week-not in an arena but on trails. They are a part of my life.

As I said in a previous post, if you are contemplating getting a horse right now as part of a preparedness strategy, you are better off looking at something else as there is a steep learning curve. If you already have them, as I do, then they should be incorporated into your plans, as mine are.

As a food source I would only consider it in a dire, and I do mean dire, emergency. I have prepared for them as well as my dogs- who could also be a food source in a dire emergency.

Horses are animals that many do not understand if they haven't been intimately familiar with them. But as I understand mine I am better prepared to use them as transportation and pack animals. Also, it will be a cold day in H**l before I let someone eat one of mine.


----------



## *Andi

Hear ... Hear,...

I agree!


----------



## HozayBuck

*A funny thing happened on the way to the barn*

I've had horses off and on for many years, at the moment I don't have any, but I'd like to say this.
You may notice I didn't say I owned horses, you can own a dog but a horse is just different . I don't know why, it's sorta like cats, you don't have a cat, the cat has you.

I had a big old stumble footed roan Appy , if I said once I was gonna shoot the sob I said it a thousand times, I never did. he was my friend and hunting partner and was a damn good cow horse if running wildassed thru the worst brushy tangle after a cow is good, I was just along to bleed.

Anyway one morning I awakened to realize I had 6 horses  now I think I knew about them but this morning it hit home, so I counted and recounted and yep sure as beans cause gas there they was all looking at me with happy faces, kinda like " LOOK!! here's our human to feed us and care for us so lets not kick him or step on him just yet!! anyway there they stood, happier then a pig in Chit!

Yea I know this is dragging out so shut up and suffer....

The very first time I ever truly felt the presents of a supreme being or a force or whatever you wish to call it I had saddled my old roan on Easter Morning for a short ride to my thinking rock up pretty high and so there I was sitting on the rock looking off for ever and listening to Duddly ( yes I know, but his name was Brandy when I bought him) chomping on something when this feeling of good came over me, I mean it was like all of a sudden I realized I didn't have any troubles that I couldn't fix, and that we truly ain't alone on this speck of dirt we call home.

Right about then I remembered something I'd seen or heard or read or hell maybe I just had the thought but it was loud and clear.

" When your sitting on your horse, up high in the warm sun and no sound is heard cept your saddle creaking and the bit jingling and the sound of a bee in the air, maybe the call of a red tail hawk calling to it's mate, well sir right then and there you can see all the way to God."

I rode back down and put Dud away with his bait of extra grain for not falling down or some such stunt, went home got cleaned up and we went to church and I was still feeling that wonderful thing, until I walked inside the church building and it was gone, I was kinda troubled by that as I sat there thinking and looking around in there , and I decided that from that moment on I'd save my churching for the outdoors in the church God built, where sometimes the heat ain't working or working to good, and the roof leaks once in a while, but in that church nobody's always asking for more money for some other never ending project, or whatever.

So, yes horses have a place with us, they remind us we are small, and weak, that we need a lift once in a while and most of all you can stand there bitching all day long and they will stand right there and never interrupt and when your done you feel better for it.

Yes you have to feed em, shoe em, keep em healthy, and you need to use them a lot, if for nothing more then riding up on a hill and saying good morning to the world .

I like em!
HB


----------



## mdprepper

HozayBuck said:


> The very first time I ever truly felt the presents of a supreme being or a force or whatever you wish to call it I had saddled my old roan on Easter Morning for a short ride to my thinking rock up pretty high and so there I was sitting on the rock looking off for ever and listening to Duddly ( yes I know, but his name was Brandy when I bought him) chomping on something when this feeling of good came over me, I mean it was like all of a sudden I realized I didn't have any troubles that I couldn't fix, and that we truly ain't alone on this speck of dirt we call home.
> 
> Right about then I remembered something I'd seen or heard or read or hell maybe I just had the thought but it was loud and clear.
> 
> *" When your sitting on your horse, up high in the warm sun and no sound is heard cept your saddle creaking and the bit jingling and the sound of a bee in the air, maybe the call of a red tail hawk calling to it's mate, well sir right then and there you can see all the way to God."*
> 
> *So, yes horses have a place with us, they remind us we are small, and weak, that we need a lift once in a while and most of all you can stand there bitching all day long and they will stand right there and never interrupt and when your done you feel better for it.
> 
> Yes you have to feed em, shoe em, keep em healthy, and you need to use them a lot, if for nothing more then riding up on a hill and saying good morning to the world .*


That was beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## BuggingIn

I agree. Downright poetic.


----------



## Concretin

HB you said that very eloquently. I agree wholeheartedly. And since you mentioned cats and dogs, I thought I'd put in my $0.02. God created dogs to teach us unconditional Love, He created horses to teach us trust and partnership, and cats? Well, the good Lord created cats to teach us to deal with rejection.


----------



## Wiswash

Is that horse related to Johnny Winter?


----------



## fobhomestead

*Lovely....*



HozayBuck said:


> ...You may notice I didn't say I owned horses, you can own a dog but a horse is just different . I don't know why, it's sorta like cats, you don't have a cat, the cat has you....
> 
> *How TRUE!!! I am humbled by your wisdom! After all of my "thoughts" on my Ivory... my main concern is that she will adopt ME!!*
> 
> .... there they was all looking at me with happy faces, kinda like " LOOK!! here's our human to feed us and care for us so lets not kick him or step on him just yet!! anyway there they stood, happier then a pig in Chit!....
> *LOL... I love it, and it is SO true! I have had the pleasure of hanging out with my neighbors horses these past two weeks and I LOVE the personalities!*
> .
> ... to Duddly ( yes I know, but his name was Brandy when I bought him) ...... *HIS name was Brandy??? * all of a sudden I realized I didn't have any troubles that I couldn't fix, *I bet Brand.. umm, DUDDLY felt that way after you changed his name!! *and that we truly ain't alone on this speck of dirt we call home.
> 
> " When your sitting on your horse, up high in the warm sun and no sound is heard cept your saddle creaking and the bit jingling and the sound of a bee in the air, maybe the call of a red tail hawk calling to it's mate, well sir right then and there you can see all the way to God."
> 
> *Thank you for sharing this- beautiful and gets right to the heart of having horses*
> 
> ...So, yes horses have a place with us, they remind us we are small, and weak, that we need a lift once in a while and most of all you can stand there bitching all day long and they will stand right there and never interrupt and when your done you feel better for it.... Yes you have to feed em, shoe em, keep em healthy, and you need to use them a lot, if for nothing more then riding up on a hill and saying good morning to the world .
> *That, for me, is exactly WHY I want... um, need and plan to use... my horse. When it is all said and done, the love my heart gets to feel when I am "using them a lot" (aka: spending every waking moment I can with them) IS the "reason" for having them. What some people view as work, others view as living life to it's fullest. *
> 
> I like em!
> HB


Thanks for sharing HB!


----------



## fobhomestead

*here is some food for thought...*

My neighbor up the road (out here, that means about 5 miles away) has two horses. His Paint is a 16yo, well cared for horse who has been losing weight. She is way to young for that. Now, she could just need her teeth floated, but the reality is my neighbors wife recently passed... that was her horse. Horses grieve too. I think I will go introduce myself tomorrow and offer some free brushing and lovin time for her. Breaks my heart.


----------



## HozayBuck

fobhomestead said:


> My neighbor up the road (out here, that means about 5 miles away) has two horses. His Paint is a 16yo, well cared for horse who has been losing weight. She is way to young for that. Now, she could just need her teeth floated, but the reality is my neighbors wife recently passed... that was her horse. Horses grieve too. I think I will go introduce myself tomorrow and offer some free brushing and lovin time for her. Breaks my heart.


You know your right, the horse knows she's gone and maybe going up there would help both of them... they ain't dumb animals just smart on a different level the us...do you some good too...


----------



## horseman09

HozayBuck said:


> You know your right, the horse knows she's gone and maybe going up there would help both of them... they ain't dumb animals just smart on a different level the us...do you some good too...


LOL! This is an edit. I clicked the wrong button. As much as I like talkin' to ya, Hozay, the post below is intended for FOB -- but being an old horseman, I agree with your post (above).

IMHO, horses -- more so than any other animal I can think of, tend to be gender-sensitive. FOB, in addition to your good horse sense and attention, your feminenity might well make the difference with this horse. As I'm sure you will, I hope you'll project some warmth toward the widower, too. After 37years of marriage, I just cannot imagine what it's like to lose a life-mate.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## fobhomestead

horseman09 said:


> LOL! This is an edit. I clicked the wrong button. As much as I like talkin' to ya, Hozay, the post below is intended for FOB -- but being an old horseman, I agree with your post (above).
> 
> IMHO, horses -- more so than any other animal I can think of, tend to be gender-sensitive. FOB, in addition to your good horse sense and attention, your feminenity might well make the difference with this horse. As I'm sure you will, I hope you'll project some warmth toward the widower, too. After 37years of marriage, I just cannot imagine what it's like to lose a life-mate.
> 
> Please let us know how it goes.


I did go up there and I introduced myself to the neighbor (it was a first time meet and was kind of awkward, but I guess we have to do what we can). He was pretty stand-offish and closed. I don't blame him at all... some gal shows up at his door and introduces herself out of the blue.. I would be too. SO, my Ivory needs her teeth floated, and my neighbor had mentioned that his late wife's horse may need her teeth floated... so now that the initial meeting is done and over with, I will keep an eye out for him and ask if he wants to do a 2 for 1 deal with the vet. 
I did not get to see the horses (he has 29 acres and the horses were out playing). Things naturally go slower out where I am.


----------



## HozayBuck

I can't imagine what it would be like to lose your love after 37 years, I lost my SO a few years ago, we had known each other for 20 years but never connected but when we did it was wonderful, we had only 2 1/2 years before she was gone, 90 days from the diagnosis to the memorial service... and I'm still floundering around ... 

FOB, you hang in there your, doing a good thing unless he just flat don't want anybody around... I'd say that time heals but it's damn sure slow...


----------

